# Verde Prism



## oxoxo (14. Juli 2008)

Nochmals Herr Admin.

Wir befinden uns hier in einem Forum. Und dein Vorschlag es einem Fragenden p.M zu schreiben ist ja ein Witz oder? Da du anscheinend das Verde Prsim nicht kennst und mehrfach behauptet hast, das man es im Einsteigerthread abhandeln sollte, sage ich dir jetzt. Das Verde Prsim und Method sind keine Einsteiger BMX Bikes und gehören nicht in solch einen Thread. Es sind BMX der höhereren Preisklasse über welche man ja wohl ruhig hier mal reden darf. Ansonsten könnt ihr euren Laden hier auch zu machen.


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2008)

519/529â¬ sind fÃ¼r mich sehr gut in der Kategorie EinstiegsrÃ¤der aufgehoben. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass ich diese scheinbar ach so tollen Verde RÃ¤der verumglimpfen will, sondern, dass der eigens die EinstiegsrÃ¤der betreffende Thread verhindern soll, dass hier fÃ¼r jedes Modell von jedem Hersteller ein extra Thema aufgemacht wird. 

Zumal es auch lachhaft ist, dass man 3 Threads aufmachen muss. Ich erinnere mich noch gut an den ersten, in dem der Hersteller sowas von in den Himmel gelobt wurde, aber scheinbar hatte derjenige dann noch nicht mal dieses Rad, sonst hÃ¤tte es den Thread kurz darauf nicht gegeben.

Und so eine Situation wie im DDD-Bereich, wo ja prinzipiell fast nur noch irgendwelche Einsterigerfragen sind, kannst du hier gleich vergessen. Jedenfalls nicht mit mir als Moderator.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (14. Juli 2008)

Letzer Satz ist sehr gut 

Naja gibts fÃ¼r "Einsteigerbikes" ne Preisgrenze ? ich mein wenn einer anfÃ¤ngt und sich ein rad fÃ¼r 1600â¬ kauft,ist es doch trotzdem ein Einsteigerrad?


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2008)

Wenn er einsteigt ja, aber es hÃ¶rte sich so an, als ob man jetzt fÃ¼r seine 500â¬ etwas total auÃergewÃ¶hnliches bekommt. FÃ¼r mich ist das Verde da lediglich etwas exotischer als andere RÃ¤der, das Preis-/ LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis wird Ã¤hnlich sein.


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2008)

Wollen sich diverse Anhänger der Marke nicht mal zu Wort melden? Wo das Forum doch so mit Verde Prisms um sich wirft...


----------



## oxoxo (14. Juli 2008)

530 â¬ sind nicht unebdingt fÃ¼r Einsteiger, das kannste mir nicht erzÃ¤hlen. Rund 200 weniger sind Einsteiger, Rund 200 mehr sind das teuersten Komplettbikes. Also liegt es gut im Mittelfeld. Mehr als ein Addict und Jane usw. D.h. man greift schon tiefer in die Tasche um ein Prism zu kaufen. 
Und leider ob es allen passt oder nicht. Ein Verde Prism oder Method ist wirklich fÃ¼r den Preis was aussergewÃ¶hnliches. Ich zÃ¤hlte die Vorteile schon mal im Closed Thread auf. Man kann die Verde Bikes mÃ¶gen oder nicht. Sind als Komplettbike mit sehr weit vorn dabei. Sie sind alles andere als langweilig. Das Verde Prism rangiert auf dem Niveau eines Trust, QualitÃ¤t ist nicht ganz wie WTP, aber dafÃ¼r gut durchdacht, leichter als alle Anderen, interessante Parts und Farbgebung. Wenn das kein Thread wert ist. Es wurde schon Ã¼ber wesentlich uninteressanteres hier geschrieben im Forum. Zweitens ist BMX nun mal ein Trendsport, vorallem durch Einsteiger geprÃ¤gt, weil man ihn sehr jung anfÃ¤ngt. Man muss also damit leben kÃ¶nnen, wenn oft gleiche oder Ã¤hnliche Fragen gestellt werden. Pro's finden sich doch sowieso eher weniger hier. Sind mehr bei MySpace zu Hause. Die meisten hier fahren nicht lÃ¤nger als 1-2 Jahre, also am Ende sollte man Zeit haben Ã¼ber Bikes jeder Preisklasse zu sprechen.


----------



## Stirni (14. Juli 2008)

oxoxo schrieb:


> 530  sind nicht unebdingt für Einsteiger, das kannste mir nicht erzählen. Rund 200 weniger sind Einsteiger, Rund 200 mehr sind das teuersten Komplettbikes.


Bei Parano fängt ab 700 ne neue Kategorie mit Komplettbikes an...das 
Teuerste is übrigens das Mirraco Blend Black Pearlt LTD. mit 1600... 




oxoxo schrieb:


> Also liegt es gut im Mittelfeld. Mehr als ein Addict und Jane usw. D.h. man greift schon tiefer in die Tasche um ein Prism zu kaufen.



Weiter unten schreibst du,dass es vll. rine nicht so gut Qualität hat, wie ein Trust ,aber leichter ist usw. . Als Anfänger ist einem Gewicht und die "angeblich" interessanten Parts (naja komplettbike halt,ne ?! )eh egal...Da nehm ich lieber das mit der besseren Qualität!




oxoxo schrieb:


> Und leider ob es allen passt oder nicht. Ein Verde Prism oder Method ist wirklich für den Preis was aussergewöhnliches. Ich zählte die Vorteile schon mal im Closed Thread auf. Man kann die Verde Bikes mögen oder nicht. Sind als Komplettbike mit sehr weit vorn dabei.



Jetz ma Butter bei de Fischens...Das was du aufzählst sind nur minimale Unterschiede zu anderen Bikes...warum sind die dann noch weit vorn dabei ?




oxoxo schrieb:


> Sie sind alles andere als langweilig.



ansichtssache ne ...



oxoxo schrieb:


> Das Verde Prism rangiert auf dem Niveau eines Trust, Qualität ist nicht ganz wie WTP, aber dafür gut durchdacht, leichter als alle Anderen, interessante Parts und Farbgebung.



s.o.
Farbgebung ist aber i.O.




oxoxo schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Thread wert ist.



nein isses nich...



oxoxo schrieb:


> Es wurde schon über wesentlich uninteressanteres hier geschrieben im Forum. Zweitens ist BMX nun mal ein Trendsport, vorallem durch Einsteiger geprägt, weil man ihn sehr jung anfängt. Man muss also damit leben können, wenn oft gleiche oder ähnliche Fragen gestellt werden.



man kanns aber auch übertreiben...siehe Dirt&Street-Forum



oxoxo schrieb:


> Die meisten hier fahren nicht länger als 1-2 Jahre, also am Ende sollte man Zeit haben über Bikes jeder Preisklasse zu sprechen.




Es fahren einige länger hier....


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2008)

Zumindest würde ich sagen, dass wir hier im BMX Forum eine Mehrheit an Users haben, die -wenn sie auch noch nicht lange BMX fahren- schon ein wenig Knowhow haben. 
Ich hab ja nichts gegen Threads, die irgendwelche Räder oder Teile betreffen, aber dann muss der Inhalt auch dementsprechend formuliert sein. Wenn es nur darum geht, wie irgendwer irgendwas findet oder ob irgendwer irgendwas fährt, dann kann das in den angepinnten Thread. Spezifisches kann natürlich gerne gefragt werden. Nur meistens macht sich kaum einer die Mühe.


----------



## paule_p2 (14. Juli 2008)

Definition EinstiegsrÃ¤der:

Ein Einsteigerrad ist ein Bmx, zumeist 20 Zoll, dass von einem neu in den BMX - Sport Eintauchenden gekauft wird. Da derjenige meist noch keine Erfahrung im Bereich des BMX - Sports hat, wird er sich ein Komplettrad kaufen. Da dieses ihm, bis 1000â¬, das beste Preis-& LeistungsverhÃ¤tnis bietet. Der Preis des Einsteigerradses hÃ¤ngt voll und ganz von der Budget des Einsteigers ab, demnach gibt es keine preisliche Begrenzung fÃ¼r ein Einsteigerrad. Ein Einsteigerrad zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass es dem Einsteiger das GefÃ¼hl gibt mit dem ihm zu VerfÃ¼gung stehenden Budget das maximum an BMX zu bekommen.


----------

